
EPA removes climate change information - philngo
https://www.epa.gov/sites/production/files/signpost/cc.html
======
CriticalSection
Reminds me of one of Peter Norvig's "Plot Synopses for Episodes of a
Gilligan’s Island Remake Starring Members of the Bush Administration" for
McSweeney's Internet Tendency

"The professor’s experiments conclusively show that climate change is causing
the island to sink into the sea. Gilligan erases his papers and tries to stop
him from talking, thinking that will make the problem go away."

------
FTA
This should be retitled to "EPA shifts priority and retains only an archive of
climate change information" (linked on that page to
[https://19january2017snapshot.epa.gov/climatechange_.html](https://19january2017snapshot.epa.gov/climatechange_.html)).
Yes, President Trump does not care about climate change--we all know that. But
we should be saving our outrage and upvotes for situations where it is
actually warranted.

------
sb057
The title of this submission is blatantly false. Of the three sentences on
that page, one deals exclusively with linking to a copy of the information.

~~~
philngo
Agreed, "archives" would have been a better choice.

------
wyldfire
It's interesting, the new President seems to be able to reverse himself on
many issues after discussing them with bureaucrats/foreign policy/trade
experts. I wonder who among his administration could convince him to change
his mind here.

~~~
angstrom
I'm still not convinced it's not an act. The guy would have to be unusually
dense to govern with ignorance of both a priori and a posteriori knowledge.
The greenhouse effect was discovered over 100 years ago, not placed on a
napkin as a hunch in a bar 10 years ago.

~~~
spitfire
It’s hard to make a man understand something when his livelihood depends on
him not understanding it.

~~~
clishem
– Upton Sinclair

------
Svekax
The same things that make you laugh make you cry.

[http://i.imgur.com/a7lHIaV.gif](http://i.imgur.com/a7lHIaV.gif)

In a few years republicans will be complaining that democrats are manipulating
the data.

